# Google Schemer & Alphascope Invites



## Adam80460 (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok for those that are interested I have a few invites for:

Alphascope	QTY: Out of Stock 

Google Schemer : Follow this links

Gman also has a thread here with some cool stuff as well..

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14164-129invitesinvite-thread-rootzwiki-invites-thread/

Alphascope

For the Alphascope invites you will have to follow me on Twitter as it is the only way I know of passing them out via DM( Feel free to unfollow after you receive your invite )

Twitter: @Adam80460 Just mention me so I know you want the invite.

Here is the Market link : Download

Info:

This is the Socialscope private Alpha you'll encounter bugs, crashes and force-closes. If you run into issues please report them via the Send Feedback menu or to [email protected]. The goal of the Alpha is improve the app through your feedback!
We cannot fix issues if you report them via reviews please send feedback.
Request an invite code at - http://www.getsocialscope.com/
NOTE: If you are a Blackberry user you can request access at: http://getsocialscope.com/beta.php
Alphascope currently supports:
- Instagarm
- Tumblr
- Twitter
- Facebook
- Foursquare
Known Issues(please send feedback if you experience any of these):
- Does not support Ice Cream Sandwich
- Notifications aren't reliable
- Crash when posting a messages
- Posting large images often fails
- Force-closes and ANRs please send feedback from the app when you experience them
- Saving to USB storage is not supported yet
- The Instagram API does not support picture posting
- Cannot post to friend's Facebook wall posting
- Some Tumblr posts do not display correctly
- Posting pictures to Foursquare isn't supported

Schemer

For the Google Schemer invites you can either PM me your email or just post it.

Market Link: Download

info:

Schemer. The beginning of everything worth doing.
***Schemer is currently in an invite-only beta period***
Please try our Android app after you have created your Schemer account on your desktop.
Whether it's exploring a new city, checking out a friend's movie recommendation, or just finding new activities for your weekends, Schemer lets you discover new things to do, share schemes with friends, and make the most of your day.
Request an invite and find out more at schemer.com.


----------



## Adam80460 (Jun 7, 2011)

Alphascope QTY: 4 *3*

Google Schemer QTY: 10  *8*


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Also, for those that don't know, Schemer requires you to be signed up with google+


----------



## Adam80460 (Jun 7, 2011)

Alphascope QTY: 4 *3** 2*

Google Schemer QTY: 10 *8**7*


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

id like to try schemer if you still have some invites


----------



## Mortem Tuam (Dec 6, 2011)

I thought you could get into Schemer without an invite if you have a gmail address. That's how I got in. Haven't used it in a week or two. It's a cool novelty but not sure how much I can use it.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

They might have opened it up. I think the requirements are only G+ once you join


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

o did they open it up? ill check it out. Thanks


----------



## Mortem Tuam (Dec 6, 2011)

I added you on Google Plus SyNiK4L on my Mortem account and my real account


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Mortem Tuam said:


> I added you on Google Plus SyNiK4L on my Mortem account and my real account


added


----------



## khaoszr (Aug 21, 2011)

Do you still have Alphascope invites?


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

I would "DM" the OP on twitter


----------



## khaoszr (Aug 21, 2011)

Gman said:


> I would "DM" the OP on twitter


Thanks


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

This is what I think you have to do


Adam80460 said:


> Alphascope
> 
> For the Alphascope invites you will have to follow me on Twitter as it is the only way I know of passing them out via DM( Feel free to unfollow after you receive your invite )
> 
> ...


----------



## Adam80460 (Jun 7, 2011)

I am all out of Alphascope invites for now, but the ones that mention me on twitter that did not recv. one will be on the list for the next batch.. We only get 4 at a time..

So do people still need invites to sigh up for Schemer? Im out of the loop


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

If you don't have any i can give some invites since you got me in earlier if folks still needed them


----------



## Adam80460 (Jun 7, 2011)

That would be cool bro


----------



## khaoszr (Aug 21, 2011)

Gman said:


> If you don't have any i can give some invites since you got me in earlier if folks still needed them


If you are talking about Alphascope I would love to get an invite


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

I was talking about Schemer invites


----------



## Soupdog50 (Sep 2, 2011)

I would very much like a Schemer invite
[email protected]


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

I will send an invitation out here shortly 


Soupdog50 said:


> I would very much like a Schemer invite
> [email protected]


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Sent - anyone else want an invitation?


----------



## Soupdog50 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gman said:


> Sent - anyone else want an invitation?


Thanks now I have to figure out what the hell it does.


----------



## sibbl (Jan 27, 2012)

Is there an alphascope invite left somewhere? I'd love to have one for sibbl [at] live [dot] de

Furthermore I'd like to share some Schemer or Pinterest invites, if someone needs them.


----------



## Adam80460 (Jun 7, 2011)

On its way... 



Soupdog50 said:


> I would very much like a Schemer invite
> [email protected]


----------



## Adam80460 (Jun 7, 2011)

damn I guess I should have read all the post..lol


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Haha just trying to help out 


Adam80460 said:


> damn I guess I should have read all the post..lol


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Send me a PM and I can link to your profile etc in the Invites thread 


sibbl said:


> Is there an alphascope invite left somewhere? I'd love to have one for sibbl [at] live [dot] de
> 
> Furthermore I'd like to share some Schemer or Pinterest invites, if someone needs them.


----------



## Adam80460 (Jun 7, 2011)

good man for sharing the wealth.. lol



Gman said:


> Haha just trying to help out


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

had to pay it forward, you're the one that got me mine haha


Adam80460 said:


> good man for sharing the wealth.. lol


----------



## mikeandjaimie (Dec 12, 2011)

I would love an invite for both alphascope and Schemer.. both look really amazing and gotta play with the newest of everything.

mikeandjaimie [at] gmail [dot] com


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

If you haven't gotten one already let me know and I'll send you one 


mikeandjaimie said:


> I would love an invite for both alphascope and Schemer.. both look really amazing and gotta play with the newest of everything.
> 
> mikeandjaimie [at] gmail [dot] com


----------



## mikeandjaimie (Dec 12, 2011)

Neither yet, thanks


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

As flossy would say.... "that's a go on Schemer"


mikeandjaimie said:


> Neither yet, thanks


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN (Jul 7, 2011)

Spare an invite for both Alphascope and Schemer?


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Not trying to thread jack, but in the Invites thread I added a clickable link for Schemer.

.: Invites Thread :.


----------



## JohnKuczek (Jun 13, 2011)

If there is anyone with invites for both, I would like one of each.

Thank you in advance!

john.kuczek at gmail.com
twitter = johnkuczek


----------



## khaoszr (Aug 21, 2011)

Also if anyone has an invite for alphascope i'd be willing to relieve you of one,

khaoszr @ gmail
twitter: @khaozr


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Check my post right above you, clicable link to schemer invite


khaoszr said:


> Also if anyone has an invite for alphascope i'd be willing to relieve you of one,
> 
> khaoszr @ gmail
> twitter: @khaozr


----------



## Jephuff (Feb 20, 2012)

Does anyone still have any alphascope invites? if you do i would love one

* @Jeffrey_Burt *

* Jeffrey.m.burt [at] gmail [dot] com*


----------



## cabagekiller (Jun 7, 2011)

Could I get a schemer invite? Email is [email protected]

Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## Stig (Feb 21, 2012)

I'd like a Schemer invite, please and thank you


----------



## j0hnnyn (Feb 26, 2012)

Gman said:


> Sent - anyone else want an invitation?


 Invite for Alpascope please?

@j0hnnyn


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Per the OP - you have to follow them on Twitter and DM them. I know last time they posted they were waiting for another round of invites for alphascope. 


j0hnnyn said:


> Invite for Alpascope please?
> 
> @j0hnnyn


----------



## Adam80460 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry guys, still waiting for some more Alphascope invites to come my way.. I will lets you guys know if i come across any.

*updated OP


----------

